# Good Longbow for under $500



## Plainsman

I pulled a Bear Patriot the other day. It was 45# and there was a PSE recurve at 45# so I pulled both. I would have bet $100 that the Patriot was ten pounds less than the PSE.

My son has given me the bug for a longbow. I am shooting a Mathews now, but need to shoot a deer with a longbow this year. I have shot about a dozen deer with recurves years ago, but it sure would be fun to go simple again.

What do you traditional guys recommend? I don't want to have to spend a bundle, mainly because I don't have a bundle to spend. I see Scheels had the Patriot for $450. It pulled so easy at 45# though that I might want to go to 50#.

So give me some ideas. I put an ad in the classified, but have not got any responses there. My son suggested tradgang.com I found a Patriot there for $200, but it was only 35#.

OK. ideas?


----------



## nmubowyer

I don't know the price off the top of my head but fred bear montana is a nice one. Steve Turay of Northern Mist Longbows makes nice ones for about 600 I believe.


----------



## Turner

In my opinion when picking a trad bow you have to handle them and shoot them before you buy one. You can go as basic as you want or you can have one custome made for you, it's all up to what you want. Tim Finley is not that far from you, check his bows out and give him a call. He will be more than happy for you to visit his work shop and shoot a few of his bows. Keep checking out Tradgang.com in the classifieds, there are some good deals on there, they just do not last long. Chad Holm is doing a work shop at his place see if he has any room left and go make your own long bow.

http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb. ... 000662;p=1

Here is Tim Finley's web site.

http://www.kotabows.com/


----------



## sotaman

I ordered one that was a custom made long bow. check out www.woodybows.com he is a great guy to deal with and he is around two hundred for a bow and I love mine


----------



## huntin1

Hey plainsman, them kota bows by that guy Tim Finley look reeeeaaalllly nice. You should getcha one of them. 8) :wink: 8)   

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

huntin1 said:


> Hey plainsman, them kota bows by that guy Tim Finley look reeeeaaalllly nice. You should getcha one of them. 8) :wink: 8)
> 
> huntin1


That's grounds to recieve cruel and unusual punishment upon your hide huntin1. :evil:


----------



## huntin1

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

That little yellow man looks like the guy that rattled a 30-06 round under our vehicle a few years ago.


----------



## huntin1

Yeah, not naming names, but that guy was and is an idjut. I'm sure he'll get his someday.

Back on track here, have you looked at the classified's at archery talk, they have a whole section just for trad equipment.

Can't believe you're going to the dark side. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## Longshot

Those that can't shoot a compound go back to traditional for the excuses.  :lol: :lol:

Let the flaming begin!


----------



## Plainsman

> Can't believe you're going to the dark side.


 Us old critters get nostalgic for the old days now and again. You know me, I like the old old rifles, and the newest gimmicks out. I like to shoot deer at five yards and 1000 yards. If I could spear them I would, and if they made something from Startreck set your guns on stun I would have to have one.


----------



## huntin1

Here you go:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=683030

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=675715

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=683168

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=683358

And here's a guy who'll make one to your order for around $300,

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=514411

Good Luck!

huntin1


----------



## Thomas Dow

Plainsman,

I too went from shooting a Mathews to shooting trad. I've never shot one, but I've read a few positive posts about Martin Savanas.

Someone mentioned Tradgang. That is a good trad site for information, as is Sitckbow.com's Leatherwall.


----------



## Plainsman

I shot the Bear Patriot at Scheels in Bismarck this past week-end. I had to check the weight because an identical weight re curve felt like it was at least 10 lb heavier than the longbow. 
I pushed a Bear Montana to $175 today on Ebay, but will pay another $100 and have a new one before I pay the $206 that the used one went for. I'll keep watching tradgange and stickbows and see what comes up. They had a Patriot for $250, but it was only a 35 lb draw.


----------



## sotaman

plainsman I am telling you to check out woodybows.com he will custom make you a bow to exactly what you want and they are great to shoot.


----------



## Plainsman

Woody bows look good, but I don't want a flatbow. I would like a longbow with a reflex/deflex limb design.
Right now I am trying to decide between a custom built by an old fellow in Indiana for $300 (one month old) A Toelke Whip for $400, or a Rivers Edage Recurves Vortex for $375. Oh a little steep, but a fellow has a very nice Hornes Brush Bow for $450. I can't believe there are longbows running up to $1600.


----------



## Plainsman

Well, the Toelke Whip is on it's way. I know some of you fellows were looking around for a bow for me. Thank you.


----------

